# FREE SPAY/NEUTER CLINIC in the New York Long Island Area



## nonicetime (Mar 17, 2010)

There will be a FREE SPAY/NEUTER CLINIC at Dix Hills Animal Hospital on Sunday, March 21st 2010. Cats will be spayed and neutered, vaccinated, ear tipped and treated for parasites and fleas. All cats must be presented in a trap and will be given back in the trap.

For reservations, please contact 516-223-6673 or [email protected]


http://www.lasthopeanimalrescue.org/


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Heads up Long Island people. That is this weekend!

This is a screamin' deal. Get those traps out and take advantage of this!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a great program! I hope all of our members who help the ferals will take advantage of this!  It doesn't seem to be soley for feral cats either, so pet owners should be able to take advantage of this great program.


----------

